# I started giving antibiotics to my chick



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

hello, as i told you earlier my chick was sick. I thought he was getting better but not, he went worse. He kept vomiting, eyes are always closed and lost about 6 grams (he is already so small according to his age).

I think i'm losing him, as a last chance i gave him antibiotics and will continue to give every 12 hours. 

What do you suggest me to do? i mix antibiotics to his formula. Is antibiotic really really bad for him? I read it kills good bacterias too but what else can i do?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Take him to a vet. You could overdose him on the antibiotics and that would be even worse. 

Have you tried giving him the spice remedy? And some honey in his formula will help as well. Other than that, without the help of a vet, there's really not a whole lot else to do.

p.s. I'm moving this to the proper forum so you'll get more help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Roxy. If the wrong antibiotics are used it can compound the problem, BUT more importantly with a baby that small it will be hard to calculate a dosage to keep proper therapeutic blood levels, and if the dosage is too high it can harm the liver, or contribute to liver failure.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok, i'll take him to vet in morning, but i mixed a little to his last food. I hope i made the right dosage.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I recently had to start giving antibiotics, and the vet said that the dose is based on weight so it's possible to give a small bird too much. Even a 105 gram bird is only getting 0.05cc twice a day. Also, he really stressed the importance of giving the meds with an oral syringe rather than mixing with food or water since they most likely won't get the full dose. An incomplete course of antibiotics can lead to antibiotic resistant bacteria and actually make things worse.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

WhiskeyBird said:


> I recently had to start giving antibiotics, and the vet said that the dose is based on weight so it's possible to give a small bird too much. Even a 105 gram bird is only getting 0.05cc twice a day. Also, he really stressed the importance of giving the meds with an oral syringe rather than mixing with food or water since they most likely won't get the full dose. An incomplete course of antibiotics can lead to antibiotic resistant bacteria and actually make things worse.


I think your cockatiel is an adult, mine is baby and he is already beign fed by syringe so he will get full dose when mixed with his food. Right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not necessarily, some of the medicine may get left at the bottom of the container or syringe it was mixed with. It would be best to give it separately if you are giving it but with such a small baby I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

he passed away on the way i'm taking him to vet. thank all of you. i'll take more care of single stunted chick from now on.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss
Do you think he got chilled


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

Baruch said:


> Sorry for your loss
> Do you think he got chilled


i guess so. why do they chill?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby tiels can't regulate their own body temp at first so when they're very young they rely on the siblings and parents to keep them warm. As they get older the parents will spend less and less time in the box. So when you pull a young baby for whatever reason, it needs a brooder set at a specific temp to keep it alive otherwise it wont be able to keep its own body temp up.


----------

